# Browning grass...? Please help



## Tcris3 (Jun 21, 2017)

We bought our house 2 summers ago and have been trying really hard to get out lawn in good shape...we seem to be having some browning going on and I'm not sure why...it's getting plenty of water and had a spring fertilizer, I had some one tell me it is a fungus...also wondering what can be done about this invasive grass that has been spreading...any and all advise would be appreciated. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Tcris3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Also can anyone tell me what kind of grass I have? The pic of me spreading the grass is newly laid sod and it seems a bit different that the rest but close


----------



## Tcris3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh and one more thing...weeds(mainly dandelions) were a problem to a fair bit of weed killer was applied this spring...could the lawn just be stressed from the weed killers?


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

It looks like leaf spot fungus on some of those blades. It does look like the lawn is stressed in some areas. Have you been keeping up with watering? Regarding grass type, it's very hard to tell after the grass is cut. If you see boat shaped tips that's most likely KBG. I see a little tall fescue...the fine bladed stuff either fine fescue or ryegrass. It's hard to say for sure, but it's likely a No. Mix (Northern Mix).
As far as the weed killer, how long ago was that applied?


----------



## Tcris3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info, the weed killer was applied about 6 weeks ago...it was applied a bit heavy as weed were pretty bad...a touch up was also applied 2 weeks ago


----------



## Tcris3 (Jun 21, 2017)

What would you do about the fungus...I hate to keep applying more chemicals to the grass but is a fungus treatment needed?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Put some Chlorothalonil (Daconil) down. Make sure you aren't watering frequently. You should be putting down a full inch at a time, in the early morning, and leaving it alone until it needs more. Most people water lightly so they need to water often which makes the disease worse.


----------



## Tcris3 (Jun 21, 2017)

I put down the fungacide this morning, would it be a good idea to let the Lawn dry up and go dormant for the summer or will that reduce its ability to fight off the fungus?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I wouldn't allow it to go dormant, but you definitely need to let it dry out.


----------



## Tcris3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you both for the info!!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Put some Chlorothalonil (Daconil) down. Make sure you aren't watering frequently. You should be putting down a full inch at a time, in the early morning, and leaving it alone until it needs more. Most people water lightly so they need to water often which makes the disease worse.


I'm trying to resolve this problem in my thinking, and I cannot: Water, water, water is the thing to do for seed--sometimes three times per day. On the other hand, frequent watering increases the chances of fungus, moss etc.

So is there some delicate balance here, or am I missing something? I don't want my reseeding to fail because I don't keep the little babies moist, but I don't want create the conditions for a fungus play-pad.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes it is a balance along with a third item, heat. The idea is to keep the soil moist. I re read your post and I missed the reseeding. How long ago was seed down?

The standard recommendation is not to have young grass during the summer heat. The ideal time to seed is August (late July to early September). This reduces the need for water since the heat is lower. Later than August and the seeds might not have time to develop enough to survive the winter.

So your options. 1) Reduce the watering. Water only in the am. Your current lawn should keep enough moisture to keep the young grass alive. 2) give up on the overseed and try again in August, focus on fungus, 3)continue to water and treat with strong antifungus chemical (Heritage) hoping for the best. To me option 3 is not something I would try.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I reseeded 13 days ago, knowing that it was not a good time to do so. I did have good luck with a test patch one week prior to this.
Reseeding the entire lawn was a desperate attempt to thicken the lawn in order to reduce the spread of weeds. At the time I really wasn't in favor of using weed control for a second time. 
I would say that I am consistent with your option one: I spend about 40 minutes watering about half an acre at 6 am every morning. I'm hoping to get a little return on the reseed without growing globs of fungus in the process. 
It is good to have an anti-fungus recommended in case I need it.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 11, 2017)

What fungicide did you use? Has it worked to clear up the issue?


----------

